# Ewan ko ba, ang daming nanguurat sa mundo.



## jakethesnake

My friend says she is unhappy and writes.  What is the translation...Thanks!
ewan ko b daming nanguurat sa mundo..pashot ka naman! haha tagal pa kaya pupunta ka naman kaya...

Thanks!


----------



## DotterKat

This text is so fragmented and idiosyncratic that it is difficult to be sure what the speaker is talking about  (in fact, she is speaking of three different things). Roughly, this is what she is saying:

Ewan ko ba, ang daming nanguurat sa mundo. Pashot ka naman! (haha) Matagal pa kaya? Pupunta ka naman kaya (talaga)?

I don't know (why) there are so many (inquisitive / irritating  _or better yet: *irritatingly inquisitive*_) people in the world. Buy a round of drinks, why don't you? Haha! I wonder if it will take a while longer? I wonder if you will really (come here / go there)?

(Somewhere in this meandering message, the speaker is expressing irritation over some people who may be too intrusive, asking you to entertain them with alcohol and wondering whether or not you will indeed go somewhere you may have implied you will go.)


----------



## jakethesnake

too much party i think! ha


----------

